# Almost 38 & TTC no2



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone, like my heading says I'm back trying again after having my beautiful little girl 3 years ago and just wanted to say hi :hi:


----------



## want2bamom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi everyone, like my heading says I'm back trying again after having my beautiful little girl 3 years ago and just wanted to say hi :hi:

Hello!!!:hi:

I will be 39 on September 19th and i am ttc my second child. My daughter is 7 years old. I noticed that your daughters birthday is on April 28th, that was my daughters original due date, but she came 2 weeks early on April 14th :)

As i am typing here i m not sure if i noticed your ticker..:dohh: What CD are you on? I am excited to follow you on your journey to ttc your baby number 2!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi want2bamom :hi: thanks for posting. Sounds like we are on a similar journey, I'm on cd20. im much more relaxed about ttc this time around, not sure I'll be saying the same in a few months time if still nothing though haha

I was convinced my little girl would come early too but she was too comfy in there.

I hope you get a nice birthday gift of a positive test :)


----------



## want2bamom

It definitely would be a great birthday present :)

Im not on any of my medication right that i was on when ttc my daughter but we will see. I have an appt with my baby doctor next monday so we will see what she says. Prior to conceiving my daughter i had 3 miscarriages and then after that i was put on a bunch of meds and it all worked :)

Have a good day!


----------



## mimi4

@ want2bamom - fingers crossed, good luck


----------



## Mase Girl

Hi All!
I'm 37 and waiting to try for number 2! Sadly, we lost our first daughter at 22.5 weeks due to IC, on 28th October, so just shy of 4 weeks ago. 
Waiting on af to return to start ttc again. Sometimes I think it's so soon, but other times the emotional pain of no longer being pregnant is so unbearable I cant help but want to try again asap.
I've started taking vitex-to try and help along af, CoQ10, EPO, Omega 3-6-9, Maca and folic acid. I was blessed enough to conceive in 1 month using OPks with our daughter, so i'm just hoping I have the same, or similar luck this time.

Good luck mamas!


----------



## mimi4

@Mase Girl - I am sorry to know yr story. Wish y a positive outcome xx


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls! just thought i would jump on and see where abouts everyone is in their cycles. I am currently on CD2..ughh hate this time then the 2ww...grrrrr


----------



## flou

Hey ladies I am also ttc number 2 and im 36. It took us a while to get our adorable DS due to two losses and taking a while to conceive each time. He will be 3 in March and I am so ready for another. We did try June last year and caught first time (to our surprise!) But unfortunately i miscarried again at 6 weeks. We have been ntnp for the last two months but we have decided to go properly with ttc from this month onwards. I should O at the weekend and then on to the tww. Good luck to everyone!

Mrs Duck are you still ttc or have you managed to catch the egg? I remember you from ttc number 1. How is Ruby doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Mase girl I'm so sorry for your loss.

Flou :hi: yes I remember you too. Ruby is good thanks, certainly a very stubborn little missy haha I can't believe we are both back ttc no 2 this time. Nope haven't caught the egg just yet but fingers crossed it happens soon. Sorry you've already had a tough time of it. Is Arthur keeping you busy?

Sending all you ladies lots of :dust:


----------



## NeyNey

Hi ladies!
Just turned 39 here, and we are waiting the outcome of a FET.
our first was IVF too - although he just turned 7 years old :) 
This Embryo is from his cycle back in 2009 lol - so 8 year old Embie...
but I'm trying my best to stay positive :)
8 days until our blood tests to see if it works.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed for you neyney and I hope the week goes quickly for you too :dust:


----------



## flou

I hope it works for you neyney and you see a big bfp very soon.

Mrs duck, yes Arthur does keep me very busy! He is doing really well. A very chatty chap who is extremely affectionate and cuddly. I can't believe he will be 3 in a couple of months, where has that time gone! 

AF made her appearance on Monday so on to another cycle. I am more relaxed about ttc number 2 than I was trying for Arthur but not sure if thats just because I don't have the time to think about it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I know what you mean, Ruby is 4 in a couple of months :cry: they are growing up too fast. She&#8217;s a mini me in every way, poor girl haha

I tested today and not even a squinter, I was feeling quite positive so I was a bit surprised. Sorry AF got you flou, fingers crossed for next month


----------



## flou

Your not out Mrs Duck until the witch has arrived. When is AF due?


----------



## want2bamom

MrsDuck said:


> Flou I know what you mean, Ruby is 4 in a couple of months :cry: they are growing up too fast. Shes a mini me in every way, poor girl haha
> 
> I tested today and not even a squinter, I was feeling quite positive so I was a bit surprised. Sorry AF got you flou, fingers crossed for next month

When is your period supposed to arrive? Maybe you tested to soon?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies, meant to be tomorrow but she showed her ugly face today :cry:


----------



## flou

:hugs: Mrs Duck, sorry the witch arrived.


----------



## want2bamom

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks ladies, meant to be tomorrow but she showed her ugly face today :cry:

Ohh I'm sorry hun!! :(


----------



## flou

Hey ladies just checking in as I am now in another tww. Maybe this will be month who knows! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mimi4

flou- good luck, fingers crossed


----------



## calilah

Hi there. It is so nice of you to come back and let us know of your progress. I hope your girl is doing just fine. Well, we have been fine here too. Welcome back to ttc again. I can say that 387 is not old enough. If you naturally conceived your baby girl. Then this one is going to be easy. But if it was assisted pregnancy. Perhaps you are still not let. At the end of the day things do work. As far as you have been persistent with them. I have two children. One naturally conceived. While the other was through gestational surrogacy in Bio tex com. I can say I am proud mother. I am not looking for another child. Aging is catching up with me. But I do hope that you will be successful. And if you are. Do not hesitate to come back and tell us how things have been like. Or maybe you need support in the middle of the way. We are here for you.


----------



## CarolinDallas

Good evening ladies, 

I'm joining this thread as I'm 36 and TTC for #2. Last TTC (4 years ago) took a year and a half and my pregnancy was bumpy too. I'm a bit anxious this time around due to the "AMA" (advanced maternal age). 

I'm two days away from AF but no spotting or signs of her coming. I did take a test last night that was negative, so I guess I just have to wait. (I'm terrible at waiting LOL).

Baby dust to you!


----------



## mimi4

*CarolinDallas* - welcome and good luck with your journey. You will be one of the youngest and the most wonderful mums :)


----------

